# 125g advise.



## TiffanyApril (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright! So I just got my 125, and I can't set it up until I move. 
Though I would like some suggestions for the BEST skimmers, power heads, lights, anything you can think of!
This will be Phil_pl and my tank so I just want to find the best stuff ya know?
So! 
Lets see what ya got!


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

What type of tank are you doing? A pretty reef I hope!! If so you should definately do some SPS corals; so for lighting go with some MH beams.


----------



## TiffanyApril (Jul 29, 2009)

eagleANTH said:


> What type of tank are you doing? A pretty reef I hope!! If so you should definately do some SPS corals; so for lighting go with some MH beams.


Well, I'm pretty sure it's gonna be a reef tank, at least thats what I think haha


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

also alot of people are die hard for modded maxijet 1200's for the flow in the tank. as for a pump i would shoot for something in the 1500-1700 GPH range this will help turn the water over quite a bit. i was always told as a rule of thumb to turn your water over about 10x per hour. So with a 125 you would need 1250GPH which after "head" plumbing and stuff you lose power so keep that in mind while plumbing the tank.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

im not sure who this tanks design will be up to but if it is me there will be a vortech on each end and SPS in between with halides covering the whole tank


----------



## TiffanyApril (Jul 29, 2009)

Ohhh okay babe. Well, its OUR tank haha so we work together mr.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

MH are always a good way to go for a reef tank, even if you don't do SPS corals right away. You probably will want to do them at some point, so avoid an upgrade in the future and get a great MH system now!


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

how about a wicked 55g sump? with refugium?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

eagleANTH said:


> how about a wicked 55g sump? with refugium?


Now that's my kind of setup!
Don't forgot the oh so important UV sterilizer and calcium reactor.


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

most definately and a huge carpet anemone in that sucker!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

eagleANTH said:


> how about a wicked 55g sump? with refugium?


that is the plan for our 90gal


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

a mass amt of chaeto will do the trick


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

phil_pl said:


> im not sure who this tanks design will be up to but if it is me there will be a vortech on each end and SPS in between with halides covering the whole tank


Now your talkin!

Let us know how it's coming, and I will keep my eye out for any great deals for you.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

salth2o said:


> Now your talkin!
> 
> Let us know how it's coming, and I will keep my eye out for any great deals for you.


thank you, if you see any vortech mp40w's for cheap hollar at me i want oen soon


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

TiffanyApril said:


> Alright! So I just got my 125, and I can't set it up until I move.
> Though I would like some suggestions for the BEST skimmers, power heads, lights, anything you can think of!
> This will be Phil_pl and my tank so I just want to find the best stuff ya know?
> So!
> Lets see what ya got!


Since Phil-pl is involved, I'm not really sure how much help you need. 

Lights - T5 or MH
Skimmers - ASM, Bubble King, MRC, (depends on type you like)
Powerheads - Vortech 
Controller - Neptune

You really don't need to spend the most money to have a nice tank. Controllers help a bunch but aren't essential. I've seen several beautiful display tanks that function well on nothing but weekly water changes and great lighting. One that had nothing more than a couple of powerheads, a sump/fuge and a return pump. It's all about water chemistry and proper husbandry.


----------

